# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  burza

## Dijana

Kako da editiram svoju temu (ponudu) na burzi, budući da nije dozvoljeno otvarati nove topice?

----------


## spajalica

tu zamolis promijenu naslova
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74822-Va%C5%BEno!/page8

----------


## Dijana

spajalice, hvala!

----------

